
12 SQLite Resources for iPhone Developers - sant0sk1
http://www.mobileorchard.com/iphone-sqlite-tutorials-and-libraries/
======
jdg
+1 for SQLitePersistentObjects
(<http://code.google.com/p/sqlitepersistentobjects/>).

I'm using it in all of my applications that need SQLite access, and it rocks.

------
dangrover
I've been using TouchSQL but may convert to the SQLLitePersistentObjects.

